# برنامج رائع لحساب المقاومات و الملفات و المكثفات و العديد العديد



## مؤيد حريري (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخواني الأعزاء هدا البرنامج لا غنى عنه لمن يعملون في مجال الالكترونيات
يقوم بحساب قيم r/l/c بالألوان و بالعكس ويقو بالحسابات الكهربائية الأخرى الرائعة
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم ولانجاح


----------



## sensor2 (27 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر والله يوفقك


----------



## rachidbob (18 يناير 2015)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## هاني الفقير (29 مارس 2015)

تسلم........


----------



## naihoum (7 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عدنان داغر (24 أبريل 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mkalik (1 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meyousef (2 مايو 2015)

شكر الله لك أخى الفاضل - برنامج جميل


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## علي الملا (4 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم 
برنامج رائع و سهل الإستخدام


----------



## erem (23 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (24 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (28 يونيو 2015)

رائع


----------



## محمد مصطفلى سراج (19 يوليو 2015)

شكراً وجاري التجرية


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samy almenshawy (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*فعلا برنامج اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​234253

*فعلا برنامج اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​234


309


----------



## فادى علاء (26 سبتمبر 2015)

جميل


----------



## mugdad (4 أكتوبر 2015)

الف الف شكر اخى الغالى


----------

